# Negative Effects of Early Spay & Neuter



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

I guess it should also be noted that 'early spay/neuter' could be considered different in different sized breeds. Most suggest a dog being left to mature before being neutered/spayed, but larger dogs mature slower than smaller ones. So what may be considered 'early' for a larger breed may not be so for a smaller one. 

I do believe this is down to personal preference tho, but people should research before and make their decision not just go along with what the vet tells them.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Absolutely Scully, I'm so glad you mentioned age and rate of growth between large and small breeds. Research prior to any procedure is a good practice and when in doubt, get a second opinion. 

Before I was informed of these studies, I simply went along with what the vets recommended on this and other issues. Despite the fact that I worked at a popular veterinary hospital for 6 years, not once did I ever hear a vet discuss the negative side effects of early spay/neuter with clients. In fact, many vets vaccinate at the time of spay/neuter or pets with chronic diseases (i.e., renal failure), which is a huge no-no!

I have a veterinarian friend who I used to work with (he was a receptionist/tech at the time) who just discovered this information himself. He attempted to implement ovary sparing spay and vasectomy in the clinic where he works but ran into resistance from the owner. So until the owner retires, he's only allowed to completely desex pets only at 6 months or earlier with no mention of the risks. This speaks volumes to me and makes me sad, especially in large breeds.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I've always thought that no dog should be altered prior to them reaching maturity (whatever age that is per individual breed). I used to do rescue work with great Danes and the breeder I started with would always say that altering a dog before they reach maturity prevents them from actually "growing up" so to speak; physically and emotionally. She believed that early altering prevented a dog from receiving the necessary hormones he/she needed to develop properly and would basically trap a dog in a lifelong emotional state somewhere between puppyhood and adult and can cause all sorts of behavioral problems, stunted growth and bunches of other health problems.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans is still intact, and I think it is really interesting the comments I hear from people. I have had people tell me that I'm irresponsible and contributing to the pet overpopulation problem by not neutering him, as if there is no possible way to own an intact dog without producing puppies. Of course, one can be a responsible owner of an intact male just as much as one could be an irresponsible owner of an altered dog. It just takes some diligence and supervision. I think the bigger problem is the people who get dogs and then dump them at the shelter as soon as they aren't cute or convenient. The dogs that get abandoned because they are seniors especially make me sad, not to derail the thread.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

My breeder contract states that I was to have Wrex neutered at 6mo. I wanted to wait until 1.5-2 years after reading up on pros and cons. DH requested I do it now, at 10.5 mo and after his nocturnal emission on my couch, I agreed. I'm comfortable with however this, or any other choice I make, positively or negatively effects his health. 

I think all of us here do the best we can to make informed choices that work for us. I just wish all the other pet owners were as responsible.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder is flexible on the timing for de-sexing, but I'm contractually obligated to have it done. My last dog was intact and I believe that made him a threat to other males. The license fees were treble those of a neutered dog. He never was a puppy daddy and he was active and fit his whole life. He did mark anything and everything on our walks though. I agree it is possible to have an intact animal and be a responsible owner too.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Tabatha -- Thanks for an excellent collection of articles on an important topic.

For those who prefer watching to reading, here is a very good video lecture by Dr. Karen Becker. It covers many of the same points:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi is 15 months and still awaiting her first heat. Going to see how that goes. My gut is telling me that she should have several before being spayed, but the problem is that as city dwellers with no outdoor space, it is going to be rough on her to stay away from the dog park for a month, so I don't know. Maybe two heats, because if she has one this Summer, the next should be mid-winter, when we would not go to the park anyhow...
My earlier girls were spayed at a year, and boy I can see already how much Timi's body has matured in the past couple of months - her muscles are like nothing I have seen before! Also, I can see the difference in her vulva, and although I thankfully have never had the issue, I can understand how not awaiting that change could lead to urinary incontinence in some dogs!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is 2 year 3 months and has had 3 heat cycles. It just took me learning about spay incontinence for to decide - uh - no! Then 3 the 3 surgeries she has had on her hips - spay could wait.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

In fact I was just noticing that in addition to her amazing rear muscle development, Timi actually has a bulge of muscle on her forearms! I have never seen that on any of my girls before, and I think that it must be due to delaying the spay. Thinking that all of that muscle development that is happening now has to be part of the reason that Late altered dogs are orthopedically healthier too!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

*Negative Effects of Early Spay &amp; Neuter*

I'm holding out on spaying as long as I can. Whenever Naira has her first heat (she's just 6 months), I'll see how complicated it is. My plan is to move somewhere with a fenced in yard soon so that should help with exercising her during heat. 

Someone likened early spaying to inducing menopause on a 10 year old child. That really put it into perspective for me. Some dogs are spayed/neutered as early as 8 weeks. I wish every owner was as responsible as we are on PF, but they are not. Even though I don't agree with it, I am sure vets know the risks but they look at it as a "The end justifies the means" situation. If the end result is reducing the animal overpopulation problem then _how_ exactly they go about doing that doesn't matter.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My vet advises neutering both males and females by 6 months not for population control issues and not to make money. Apparently there is some type of mammary tumors that could be cancerous and the likelihood of the dogs getting this is greatly reduced if neutered by 6 months. The risk increases slightly after one heat. My vet lets me decide but she wanted me to know about the risks.

I just wanted to point out that the advice we get from vets is just something to consider when we make an informed decision about our beloved pets. It is not black and white issue but a weighing of the pros and cons.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> ..Apparently there is some type of mammary tumors that could be cancerous and the likelihood of the dogs getting this is greatly reduced if neutered by 6 months. The risk increases slightly after one heat.


That issue is addressed in the first and last link: 

"_if done *before 2.5 years of age*, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs _"

"_Due to the limited evidence available and the risk of bias in the published results, the evidence that neutering reduces the risk of mammary neoplasia, and the evidence that age at neutering has an effect, are judged to be weak and are not a sound basis for firm recommendations._"
- British Small Animal Veterinary Association.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tabatha said:


> That issue is addressed in the first and last link:
> 
> "_if done *before 2.5 years of age*, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs _"
> 
> ...


That may be true. Not everyone agrees. I am not trying to argue. I am just saying it is a personal decision. I think most people neuter too early and plan to delay doing this to Dakota, but I doubt I will wait longer than a year. Since he is my dog, it will be my decision.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

So many studies, so many opinions. The hard thing with studies is it may not be comparing apples with apples. Were the dogs on a minimal vaccine schedule, were they fed species appropriate diets, what were their environments like. After enough mistakes made by vets over the years, I no longer consider them all-knowing - they are consultants, I do my own research and make my own decisions. I think individuals may have more time to do comprehensive research than busy vets who deal with different species and are happy to stick to what they were taught in vet school.

I was waiting for Magda's first hear and had planned to do ovary sparing hysterectomy - but, it wasn't that big a deal, and would have been less of a big deal if I wasn't so paranoid about a lapse and mistaken breeding. I didn't even see a male dog, and she was great about wearing a diaper - twice a year, I can deal with heats. I'm now leaning toward tubal ligation.


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

All my girls will be spayed because for me Pyo is too big a risk to leave them unspayed. I do however wait until they have had two season and are over a year old. This is just personal preference for what i have researched and what i feel comfortable with.

I know lots of people neuter/spay at various ages for all different reasons, its just finding something you are comfortable with and suits your dogs.


----------

